# montrer ses dents, un sourire exagéré



## nasti

Rebonjour 

En polonais il y a un verbe qui signifie : sourire de façon excessive, exagérée, très large. Ce type de sourire est typique pour des personnages de BD et des dessins animés, surtout quand ils veulent obtenir quelque chose ... Dans les dessins animés (quelqu'un regarde ?  ), ils s'immobilisent souvent dans ce sourire. 

Un de ces sourires, celui-ci n'est pas méchant ou "malin" :

http://www.journaux.fr/images/collections/3322069859953.jpg

J'ai trouvé quelque part (je n'arrive pas à retrouver la source et beaucoup d'exemples) :

_montrer ses dents_

Dans un autre contexte, on peut parler d'un adulte qui souris de cette façon. Dans ce cas-là, ce ne serait pas une formulation très gentille.

Est-ce de cela que parle ce fragment ???
*



			Est ce que c'est pour montrer ses dents que Ségolène parait à la télé? Parceque je ne vois rien de brillant...source

Click to expand...

*
Merci pour votre aide !!!

PS Il ne s'agît pas de _sourire jusqu'aux oreilles_.


----------



## itka

Je ne crois pas qu'il existe un verbe pour ce sourire-là. Ce mot m'a déjà plusieurs fois fait défaut et si vraiment il existe... je serais ravie de le découvrir ! 

Il y a une expression qui peut t'intéresser : "un sourire carnassier" qui montre les dents dans l'intention évidente de dévorer quelqu'un...ce qui n'est pas exactement ce que tu demandais, si j'ai bien compris...


----------



## Asmodée

On parle aussi souvent de _sourire forcé_ (qui ne semble pas naturel, pour une pose photographique ou autre...)

Dans ta citation "_montrer ses dents_" n'est pas une expression toute faite, c'est un jeu de mots ironique de l'auteur avec _brillant_, les dents peuvent briller mais d'un homme politique (une femme même en l'occurrence) on s'attend plus à ce que se soit son discours qui soit _brillant_ (= intelligent, pertinent). L'auteur dit que la seule chose qu'il a vu briller chez Ségolène Royal ce sont ses dents et malheureusement pas son discours


----------



## tilt

_Montrer *ses *dents _me fait penser à _montrer *les *dents_, qui signifie adopter une mimique menaçante, comme un animal qui a l'intention de mordre. Aucun rapport avec le sourire, donc !

Par contre, on peut dire _un sourire pleines dents_.


----------



## Nanon

Je connais plutôt l'expression "un sourire plein de dents", qui peut désigner soit un sourire carnassier, soit un sourire à pleines dents de quelqu'un qui croque la vie... à belles dents, soit un sourire crispé et artificiel, soit le sourire d'un petit enfant qui a enfin fait ses dents.


----------



## Asmodée

Le _sourire à pleines dents_ est un sourire joyeux et sincère non? Du moins je ne l'ai toujours utilisé que comme tel. Je ne pense pas qu'il puisse être employé pour un sourire exagéré qui sert juste à obtenir quelque chose (si j'ai bien compris ce que cherche à transcrire Nasti)


----------



## Nanon

C'est pour ça que j'ai écrit "soit".
Un sourire "plein de dents" convient assez bien à Ségolène Royal, non ?

De plus, il y a une allusion pas très aimable, dans la citation, à l'ambition du personnage. On dit en effet de quelqu'un d'ambitieux qu'il a les dents longues, voire les dents "qui rayent le parquet". Il y a peut-être un jeu de mots à double détente...


----------



## tilt

Asmodée said:


> Le _sourire à pleines dents_ est un sourire joyeux et sincère non? Je ne pense pas qu'il puisse être employé pour un sourire exagéré qui sert juste à obtenir quelque chose (si j'ai bien compris ce que cherche à transcrire Nasti)


La côté "joyeux et sincère" est plutôt rendu par le _sourire jusqu'aux oreilles_, dont Nasti dit effectivement que ce n'est pas ce qu'elle cherche.

Pour ma part, je maintiens que je décrirais l'image donnée en lien comme un _sourire pleines dents _(et pas _*à* pleines dents_).


----------



## Asmodée

Et moi je maintiens le_ sourire forcé_.  Il y a quand même pour moi un coté sincère dans le _sourire à pleines dents_ qui me gène pour parler de quelqu'un qui use de son sourire pour arriver à ses fins.

Je n'ai jamais entendu l'expression sans le "*à*" dont tu parles Tilt mais la différence m'intéresse


----------



## tilt

Le problème est qu'un _sourire forcé _peut très bien ne montrer aucune dent !

À l'inverse, un _sourire (à) pleines dents _désigne forcément un sourire où on montrer ses dents, qu'il soit sincère ou pas. On rejoint le _sourire plein de dents _de Nanon.
En fait, je ne crois pas qu'on puisse juger de la sincérité d'un sourire uniquement sur le fait qu'il montre les dents ou pas. Certaines personnes sourient bouche fermée, d'autres bouche ouverte, c'est comme ça.

Pour ce qui est de la préposition _à_, je ne l'emploierais qu'après le verbe _sourire_. La mettre après le nom _sourire _me vient pas spontanément. Mais je ne suis pas certain que ça change grand chose, au bout du compte.


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Ségolène a fait faire les dents avant le scrutin je crois, je l'ai lu dans un article dans lequel il s'est agit de chirurgie cosmetique chez les politiciens et l'importance de leur apparence nos jours.


----------



## tilt

Chris' Spokesperson said:


> Ségolène *s'est *fait *re*faire les dents avant le scrutin je crois


Je l'ignorais... Et ceci explique bien la citation donnée par Nasti !


----------



## Asmodée

tilt said:


> Le problème est qu'un sourire forcé peut très bien ne montrer aucune dent !



pas faux  ! Il y a plusieurs raison de forcer un sourire le sourire forcé mal-à-l'aise, et le sourire forcé hypocrite et charmeur (le sourire commercial quoi  !) et dans ce cas, à mon sens, forcer le sourire revient à se rapprocher des clichés, exagérer, en faire trop, du coup difficile de ne pas montrer les dents  



tilt said:


> À l'inverse, un sourire (à) pleines dents désigne forcément un sourire où on montrer ses dents, qu'il soit sincère ou pas. On rejoint le sourire plein de dents de Nanon.
> En fait, je ne crois pas qu'on puisse juger de la sincérité d'un sourire uniquement sur le fait qu'il montre les dents ou pas. Certaines personnes sourient bouche fermée, d'autres bouche ouverte, c'est comme ça.



Hé hé  toute la subtilité est au niveau de la problématique de base, l'expression doit-elle transcrire le fait qu'on voit les dents (sourire = expression physique : on parle alors de sourire commissural) ou bien le fait que le sourire soit exagéré et utilisé pour obtenir quelque chose (sourire = expression émotionnelle, et c'est là que je situais le débat)



tilt said:


> Pour ce qui est de la préposition à, je ne l'emploierais qu'après le verbe sourire. La mettre après le nom sourire me vient pas spontanément. Mais je ne suis pas certain que ça change grand chose, au bout du compte.



Ok je l'utilise toujours dans les deux cas (elle sourit à pleines dents / un sourire à pleines dents)


----------



## Nanon

nasti said:


> Un de ces sourires, celui-ci n'est pas méchant ou "malin" :
> 
> http://www.journaux.fr/images/collections/3322069859953.jpg


 
Pour ce sourire-là (un grand sourire un peu mal à l'aise, mais certainement pas commercial ni carnassier), on pourrait dire simplement de la jeune fille qu'elle sourit de toutes ses dents.
Voire même de toutes ses bagues...  (il faut regarder l'illustration, son sourire dévoile largement toute la ferraille de son appareil !)


----------



## tilt

L'image est d'ailleurs tirée d'une série qui s'intitule "sourire d'enfer".
Et je mets moi aussi le smiley adéquat :


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Nasti,



Nanon said:


> Pour ce sourire-là (un grand sourire un peu mal à l'aise, mais certainement pas commercial ni carnassier), on pourrait dire simplement de la jeune fille qu'elle sourit de toutes ses dents. [...]


C'est aussi ce que j'allais te proposer.


----------



## nasti

Salut 

Merci à vous tous pour ces belles expressions et pour l'explication sur les dents de Ségolène ! 



tilt said:


> Et je mets moi aussi le smiley adéquat :



 Oui, c'est ce sourire de BD ! 


Au fait, j'ai une nouvelle définition de l'expression polonaise :

_sourire largement à quelqu'un dans le but de lui plaire ...

_ce qui est traduit en français par un de ces dictionnaires bilingues suspects comme :



> _sourire d'une manière aguichante (provocante)._


_

 _Que pensez-vous de cette traduction ???


----------



## Asmodée

Heu c'est peut être un peu fort ! Pour moi quelque chose d'_aguichant_ provoque chez l'autre le désir, donc c'est plus dans le but de séduire que simplement de plaire.

Peut être juste un sourire _charmeur_


----------



## Chimel

Ou: un sourire enjôleur.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



nasti said:


> _[...]  _Que pensez-vous de cette traduction ???


Traduction ? 
Est-ce qu'il s'agirait d'un sourire irrésistible ? (avec le cling ! sur la canine droite )
Il existe aussi « Être tout sourire(s) » : sourire largement, sans retenue (cf. TLFi)


----------



## Fractoluminescence

Bon, j'arrive un peu tard, mais en anglais le mot est 'grin' - ça peut aussi être utilisé comme verbe. A ma grande déception (une raison de plus pour moi de préférer l'anglais...) il n'y a pas de _mot _équivalent en français. En revanche, il y a plein d'expressions, bien qu'elles ne veulent pas dire la même chose, donc j'imagine que 'tout sourire' est pas mal pour replacer, ou bien 'sourire de toutes ses dents' (sauf que ça peut faire un peu menaçant, car si en anglais (ou en polonais j'imagine) il est normal de décrire un sourire exagéré, il est peu commun de faire la même chose en français, donc quand un grand sourire comme ça est décrit, on se doute immédiatement de quelque chose de louche) 
Ma conclusion, donc : ça ne fait tout simplement pas partie de la façon française de décrire un sourire de cette façon, même dans un livre où quelques choses peuvent être exagérées, ce qui peut ou peut être expliquer par le fait qu'il n'y ai pas d'équivalent pour ce mot (la poule et l’œuf, en quelque sorte). 

L’inexistence d'un équivalent m'agace depuis des années, à vrai dire (je m'excuse si ma formulation du paragraphe ci-dessus peut paraître un peu aggressive, si c'est le cas ce n'est envers personne). C'est fou ce que les langues peuvent être différentes...


----------

